# O/T: The Village by M. Night Shyalaman



## BunnyMommy (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone looking forward to seeing M. NightShyamalan's new movie, *The Village*, which opens on the 30th ofthis month?


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jul 26, 2004)

OOOOOOH what is it. Thatl be in england in about 5 months. Why do we get everything last?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 26, 2004)

Loz, from the looks of it it's going to be agreat movie! Very creepy and scary with all types of complexovertones. 

Here's the official website where you can view trailers and such to get an idea of what's going on:

http://thevillage.movies.go.com/

Don't know if you're familiar with him or not, but M. Night Shyamalanis an excellent writer, director, and producer with credits such as"The Sixth Sense", "Signs", and "Unbreakable" in hisportfolio. All of his works are awesome in that theyseamlessly portray many, many complex levels under one theme. 

Hope that you guys will be getting it soon!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2004)

OOOOoooooo. I want to see this movie too! I'veloved all of his other movies, even though Signs really creeped me outbig time and gave me nightmares for two days. (Eh. Back then I livedalone, what can I say?)

Anyway, I really want to see this movie too. Too bad my hubby doesn'twant to go....but I can usually talk him into just about anything.


----------



## Baska (Jul 26, 2004)

wow i went and watched the trailer...that was awesome! I'm deffinatly going to go see it!!!!

~Karly~


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 26, 2004)

My favorite way towatch _Signs_ is with the sound muted and the closed caption on. It's _MUCH_ less scary without the eerymusic!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, _Signs_ was _really_ creepy! LOL!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2004)

Phew, so I'm not the only one then.


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 26, 2004)

Aww, you guys haven't seen anything scary untilyou've seen _Night of the Lepus _starring Janet Leigh, StuartWhitman, and Rory Calhoun, to mention but a few of the stellaractors.







Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 26, 2004)

Buck, I saw this a couple of times when I wasyounger and then when I got older. When I was younger itreally scared me. When I got older I found it hilarious ...... especially with the cheesy side effects. 

It is, ironically, one of my favorites in the horror genre because of that cheesiness. 

I could have just smacked that little girl for being the instrument through which the carrier bunny was let loose.


----------



## Trina (Jul 26, 2004)

*BunnyMommy - what is M. NightShyamalan's new movie,* *The Village about? I want to see itsoon... and i don't want to get scared at night.. lol :?*


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 26, 2004)

Trina, apparently a group ofQuakershave set up a colony in the woods way away from mainstreamcivilization. After they're established they find that sometype of undefined beasts (who are dangerous to them) are established inthe same area. They form an unspoken truce wherein they don'tgo into the beasts' section of the forest and the beasts don't comeover to theirs.

Well, you know there's always "troublemakers" in thecrowd. :? Some of the young boys in thevillage breach the boundary of the beasts' territory and they come overto the settlers' territory that night to attack. 

That's the basic summary of the plot. Go here:http://thevillage.movies.go.com/toview trailers of the movie. Looks like it's going to be areally good one!


----------



## babydoshia (Jul 26, 2004)

It looks like a good movie. I wont go out and see it but I'll watch it if it's ever on tv in a couple years.

For all you scaredy cats, it's PG-13 so it's obviosly not that scary.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 26, 2004)

I love his movies. They're always full ofsuspense. He has a way of creating a creepy atmosphere so the audienceis on edge from the beginning. In Signs we spend the majority of themovie terrified of aliens that we really only get a good look at twice.Let's not forget to mention The Sixth Sense. Whoa. That's still asweaty palm movie no matter how many times I see it. Yikes! I can'twait to see The Village. That's one of the few movies I want to see inthe theater. Some are just better viewed that way.:shock:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 27, 2004)

Sarah, he really is a superior writer and director. I love his work!

They had a "documentary" (part fiction, part truth) on the SciFiNetwork last week about him, and it was VERY interesting (http://www.scifi.com/mnight/main.html)!He has such a mystique about him and a real gift that doesn't get lostin the commercialism of filmmaking. 

If I had to do graduate school over again he would be the subject of my thesis. I just love M. Night! 


Did any of you see "Unbreakable"? It's one of the deepest andmost awesome movies that I've ever seen. I'm goingto buy the DVD so that I can watch it again, see the commentary, thedirector's cuts, the behind the scenes, etc.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Buck, I saw this a couple of times when I was younger andthen when I got older. When I was younger it really scaredme. When I got older I found it hilarious ... ...especially with the cheesy side effects.
> 
> It is, ironically, one of my favorites in the horror genre because of that cheesiness.
> 
> I could have just smacked that little girl for being the instrument through which the carrier bunny was let loose.










AMEN! 

Too Funny, BunnyMommy! 

-Carolyn


P.S. Horror movies are, by far, my favorite kind ofmovies. Thanks for the mention. I saw thecommercial for _The Village_ and it definitely looks like a goodone.


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jul 27, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Loz, from the looks of it it's going to be a greatmovie! Very creepy and scary with all types of complexovertones.
> 
> Here's the official website where you can view trailers and such to get an idea of what's going on:
> 
> ...




OOOOOOOOHHHH bunnymommy i went and watched all of the trailers and itmade me go all shivery! Is it scarier then Signs cos I didnt find thatvery scary.

But this one looks scarier cos Ilive in a village in front of awoodsAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
EVIL CREATURES FROM THE WOODS ARE TRYIN TO KILL ME!! oooh no wait its just a spider.

Dont worry people Im ok.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jul 27, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Aww, you guys haven't seen anything scary until you've seen_Night of the Lepus _starring Janet Leigh, Stuart Whitman, andRory Calhoun, to mention but a few of the stellaractors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm i havent seen many horror films but when I watch them they alwaysmake me laugh! The only one which freaked me out a little bit was Thering. *shivers* just cos i have a TV in my room. And i didnt like thebit where the horse went under the boat. 

loz


----------



## Pepper (Jul 27, 2004)

Is anybody into Freddy vs. Jason?We have thatmovie on DVD.That is one of our favorite scary movies.Also,we likescream and the dentist.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 28, 2004)

Pepper, for me, the verdict is still out on_Freddy vs. Jason._ Then to, neither of them asstandalones ever made my list of favorites.  Theplot was weak, as I anticipated it would be, and had enough holes todrive a truck through. The acting was mediocre and theblood-and-guts scenes far outweighed the forward movement of thestoryline. To be fair, the movie can be termed successful inthat I don't believe that the writers, producers, and directors meantit to be any more than what it was--a formulaic cinematic retreat thatplayed off of an overdone theme that had proved to be commerciallyprofitablein the past. Along with that, I alwaysfind a moviewith an "uber"-invincible villain(s) to be wayshort of satisfying. 

_Scream_ was entertaining, but the sequels have beat a dead horseto a liquified pulp. _The Dentist_ wasbizarre,even for a movie in this genre, yet interesting, salvaged, I think, bythe presence of Corbin Bernsen.


----------



## Wabbitwuv (Jul 29, 2004)

I typically will not watch a horror moviebecause...well basically I'm a wimp.  I will watch TheVillage though just because of his other movies. My husbandand I learned a very important lesson when watching movies onDVD. When we got ready to watch the Sixth Sense, we decidedto watch the bonus features entitled "Clues" BEFORE watching themovie. Needless to say, it gave away the ending!!It was still a good movie, but it kinda ruined it for me.

Wabbitwuv


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 29, 2004)

Wabbitwuv, I like watching movies at thedrive-in. Too much talking, walking, and folks not payingattention to enjoy in the theater. 

One more day ... and counting!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 29, 2004)

I love our drive intoo! $4 for adults, free for children 12 and under, and we can watchthe kid movie first, then bunk them down in the back and roll over tothe adult movies for the rest of the night.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, I've seen it! Anybody want to chat about the movie?

We just need to be careful and not give out spoiler information so wedon't diminish the experience for people who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 2, 2004)

Was it as scary as it looks?

* * * * * * * * *

Loz,

_The Ring_ was a really scary and strange movie!! 

* * * * * * * * * * *

One of my other favorites is the old movie (black &amp; white) of_The Haunting._ They remade it last year or so and itwasn't nearly as spooky as the first version.

-Carolyn


----------



## babymommy (Aug 2, 2004)

BunnyMommy - I haven't seen it and won't seeit. I'm not a scary movie person. I've heard itwasn't good? Can you tell me? My daughter wants togo see it.


----------



## m.e. (Aug 2, 2004)

I saw it. Without giving anything away, I willtell you that it is not a horror movie, and is not as frightening asthe trailers would have you believe. I think that's why people weredissapointed. But judging the movie by it's trailer, is like judging abook by it's cover...

This is much more of a psycholgical thriller. If you like _TheTwilight Zone_, you will probably enjoy this movie. Personally, Iloved it, thought it was great. But it is a different sort of movieexperience.

~M


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks m.e.

Were they ghosts or aliens or is that asking too much and spoiling themovie for others? I still want to see it in any case.





-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Aug 2, 2004)

Neither. 

~M


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2004)

lol, I think I'm the odd one out! I hate seeingmovies. First off, I'm not a movie person, I get antsy and can't sitstill and get bored easily. Second of all, I hate the people! Nooffence, I'm just really not a people person by any means.

And as for drive-in theaters, I don't think we have anymore aroundhere. :?We used to, I saw a movie or 2 at them but I thinkthey have all been torn down since. lol, I was it was Jarassic Park, asyou can imagine, I was little!


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 2, 2004)

National resurgence in drive in theaters for manyof the reasons mentioned by the posters above. One may be coming to youarea, soon!





Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

M.E.'s review is exactly and completelycorrect. I couldn't have said it better. It's hard to give a better review without giving thingsaway. 

Laura, I don't like the theaters because I'm not a people personeither, believe it or not! The people are usually sorude. Cell phones going off, peopletalking,walking, and not paying attention, kicking yourseat.One timeone guy kept putting his feet onmeand my husband had to say something to him! :?

I just love the drive-in. When I was younger my parents usedto bundle me and at that time my one brother up in blankets, we'd haveour pajamas on and took our pillows. They would pack a lunchand in addition we could order what we wanted from the concessionstand. My dad's mother would go with us too. Wethought that that was the most wonderful thing!!! Going outin our pajamas? It was just too good to be true!!! I still have wonderful memories of thoseexperiences. 

We have I think only two left in our city. We frequent theone that's nearest to us and have only had one negativeincident. I just love drive-ins!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 2, 2004)

BunnyMommy and MyBunnyboys said they didn't likegoing to the theatre 'cos they aren't people persons (which I find hardto believe)! I don't like people who spoil the enjoyment for others bytalking, eating loudly, rudeness etc. When I saw Ghost yearsago there were two boys in front of me talking and laughing, I got somad I knocked their heads together. A bit dramatic, maybe, but theywere as quiet as mice for the rest of the film!

BunnyMommy, we have just started having trailers on TV for The Village, so we may not have to wait too long to see it!

Jan


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 2, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> ...people are usually so rude. Cellphones going off, people talking,walking, and not payingattention, kicking your seat.One timeone guy keptputting his feet on meand my husband had to say something tohim! :?




The lack of civility and manners amongst our general population is adisgrace and endemic, whether it be at theaters,restaurants, sports events, or anywhere groups of people gathertogether closely. We have even seen evidence of that here onthisforum of late. Unfortunately, younger parents,who weren't taught to be civil and mannerly, can't teach it to theirown children, either, so the downward spiral accelerates, I'm afraid.

Vulgar language, filthy and incendiary song lyrics, general disrespect,lack of eating etiquette, fowl attitudes, incivility, boombox car stereos... all prevail. We are becoming a nation offeral,loutinous brutes, who seem only to be interested inself-interest. TV, certainly, offers no respite.

There was a time when people acted with more decorum in public andseemed to care about others and the impression they made inpublic. Gonno! I've read where British affluentyuppie types will affect a soccer lout's dress and manner in order to"fit in" , as our young often emulate "gansta" types, prison garb, andludicrous Gothic fictional characters. All seems to me likethe tail wagging the dog.

Maybe, I'm too old and seen too much, but I liked it when we seemed to respect one another.





Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes, Buck, you have absolutely and completely hitthe nail right on the head. It really is a shame.Civility and good manners are truly what separates us from the brutebeasts. Our society is in true decline with no relief insight. I've been on some discussion boards where rudeness andincivility were celebrated while respect and urbanity were ridiculedand looked upon as a weakness of character. It was a truemicrocosmic reflection of our society at large. 

I've frequently told my husband that I wish that we could find asmaller, more rural area to live where people still hold strong familyvalues and know how to treat one another. 

One of the reasons that I'm so impressed with the young people on thisboard is that they obviously come from good families and truly are notrepresentative of the norm that I've seen. They have suchstrong character--respect, courtesy, graciousness, responsibility,compassion. It truly is encouraging and inspiring.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Jan, can't wait to hear your opinion of the movie!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes, people are so rude in theaters! Groups ofkids talk and disturb the movie, and so on. I'm not saying I don'ttalk, but I do so very little and very quietly. The last time I went tothe theater was to see Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban when itfirst came out, lol.



[align=center]*****************************************[/align]
*Luvabun,*

No word of a lie, I'm not a people person. I avoid being around peopleas often as I can, I even find school daunting because of the amount ofpeople. I'm what you would consider and introvert, a very strong one!We did some tests for a school class and I came out as 90% introvertand 10% extrovert. For those who don't know, an introvert is shy,quiet, and reserved while an extrovert is outgoing and very much likingto be the center of attention. Anyways, enough babbling, I truly am shyand don't enjoy being with lots of people!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm not a big scary movie person. my friends arethough, and they're so excited about seeing The Village. I'm not gonnasee it no matter how much th ey beg =P looks too scary.

im not a people person either. everyone's so mad at me cuz i have like3 friends, and like 1 who lives in my town, but im like 'have you seenthe people at my school?? they'd rather chew their arm off beforegetting a different friend' and everyone's like 'you're justoverreacting'. i put on a sappy smile, and say to myself 'you'd thinkthat'


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 2, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> One of the reasons that I'm so impressed with the youngpeople on this board is that they obviously come from good families andtruly are not representative of the norm that I've seen. Theyhave such strong character--respect, courtesy, graciousness,responsibility, compassion. It truly is encouraging andinspiring.




Yes, I don't know if I made the point, present companyexcepting! Thank you for thosereflections. I kind of think I'm spouting off here in frontof my own family, and EVERYONE will automatically understand what Imean and to whom I mean it to be about.

For the most part, I don't even have a clue who is young or old here,unless something specific is written. I've been surprisedmore than once by internet friends' ages once I found out, and that'sas it should be, so I don't start categorizing people intosterotyped images. Keeps me on my toes!LOL





Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Buck, we know what you meant!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> *Luvabun,*
> 
> No word of a lie, I'm not a people person. I avoid being aroundpeople as often as I can, I even find school daunting because of theamount of people. I'm what you would consider and introvert, a verystrong one! We did some tests for a school class and I came out as 90%introvert and 10% extrovert. For those who don't know, an introvert isshy, quiet, and reserved while an extrovert is outgoing and very muchliking to be the center of attention. Anyways, enough babbling, I trulyam shy and don't enjoy being with lots of people!


Laura, very interesting analysis. Sounds very much like mypersonality. I'm very shy, but that can be misleading as I'musually the "life of the party" in my social circle. I feelvery uncomfortable in crowds and around people I don't know, but I tendto be personable to everyone. School was a stretch for me tooin terms of the social aspects for the reasons stated above. 

I knew very young that I wasn't a people person and didn't enjoyworking in the corporate world at all when I did so; hencewhy I chose a profession(s) where I could work at home.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2004)

That's one good thing about the Internet, surepeople can fake their personality on the Internet but sooner or laterthey will crack. The great thing, is you get to know a personspersonality before ever getting to see them or know too much about age,background, etc. Stereotypes in our society create such a large varietyof problems for people, young and old, colored or not and we have allmanaged to put those differences aside and speak civilly to one anotherand when we actually learn about the person, it's not a big dealanymore.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

It was really amazing to do these tests. It's called the MBTI (MyersBriggs Type Indicator) that we did in a class to figure out futurecareers for ourselves. Well after doing the test, it gave me apersonalityprofile to read and it was 100% acurate, not aword wrong, any of my friends could have read it and said that was meto a tee. The most interesting thing I found, was that at the end itgave the types of jobs I would be good at with my personality type, andit came up with Physician: family, general practise and as you knowthat's a very involved job with people, I still have no clue why thatcame up! It's amazing, computers ask a few questions and can tell youwho you are!

P.S.- I too am very shy around strangers but as soon as I'm with peopleI know well, I'm talkitive and hyper. I still don't like large groupsof people, I avoid them at all costs, even if they are myfriends/family.


----------



## m.e. (Aug 2, 2004)

Actually, being an introvert vs. an extrovertdoes not have that much to do with being shy vs. outgoing. An introvertis someone who needs frequent "quiet time" away from people toreplenish their energies. An extrovert is energized by interactions, bypeople. Being shy or outgoing is more about upbringing, lifeexperiences, and the situation at hand. Quite often, you'll findintroverts that are at the center of attention and extroverts thatavoid it. It's a common misconception.

~M


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

M.E., what an excellent insight! Thankyou for sharing this with us. This is a concept of which Iwas unaware and makes perfect sense. I'm going to print outyour post, study it for a while, and do a little research.Knowledge is the key to self discovery.

Laura, this website has an excellent exam that pinpoints yourpersonality with an exceptionally high degree of accuracy and helps oneto choose a proper career path for his/her personality as well as skillset:

www.assessment.com


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, I was just going on what I wastaught.I took a summer school course to lighten my load fornext year, it's called CALM (Career and Life Management). We weretaught that introverts were shy and reserved while extroverts tend tobe outgoing, I never thought twice about it seeing as when we dividedup into our groups, all the introverts wanted to work alone and it wasa chore to strike up conversation to do our assignment together. Butfrom my experience, I've never met an introvert at the center ofattention, all the ones I know, prefer to be in the background but maylike to be the center of attention in their own little groups offriends. And all the extroverts I know want to be seen, and they makethemselves seen.

:?That might sound a bit rude but I'm really not trying to be.


----------



## m.e. (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh no, that's fine. For the most part, becauseintroverts are almost exhausted by interactions with people, they doavoid the limelight. But it's because of where their energies lie, notbecause they are shy or reserved. For instance, my dad is very much anintrovert, yet he is a pastor. He is up in front of people on at leasta weekly basis, he is in large groups, talking to new people all thetime. Makes sense as part of his job, of course, but when he is off ofwork, he avoids that many people at all costs. Not that he doesn't likepeople. But he needs frequent breaks to replenish. That's what I wastrying to say.

~M


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 3, 2004)

M.E., are you a human behavior professional(psychologist, psychiatrist, sociologist, social worker,etc.)? I ask because you seem to be _very_ knowledgeableabout this type of subject. I've noticed that you've alsoposted some really good info on other threads with ancillarytopics.


----------



## m.e. (Aug 3, 2004)

Heh. Thank you, but no. I'm a college student,actually, but I hate not knowing the answer to just about anything, soI tend to be a bit obsessive about knowledge. Ask u8myhouse -I'msuch a geek . My idea of fun is learning about a subjectthat I previously had no knowledge in.

The personality thing I studied a few years back, when my parents hadme take the Meyers-Brigg, to give me a better idea of how to applymyself for college and a future career. I myself am stronglyintroverted, but you can find me in large groups and even in front ofpeople (I'm taking a public speaking course this semester, so thatshould stretch me a bit)I grew out of myshyness,but not the introversion, so people still exhaust me.That's why bunnies are such great companions...

~M


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 3, 2004)

M.E., hmmmmm, interesting ... veryinteresting. Like MyBunnyBoys, your personality seems toshare elements similar to mine. I thought that mypersonality/nature was an anomaly, but by your analysis may not be asuncommon as I've always assumed.

By your definition, I'm definitely introverted, but most usually interms of responsibility you'll find me in the forefront, as yousay--which I always found to be a confusing contradiction. Ilike the spotlight; I just don't like the interaction withinlarge group settings. On a personal or social level, I tendto avoid crowds--don't like movie theaters, amusement parks, sportsarenas, that type of thing. Very uncomfortable in thosesituations, although I can function. I was an excellentstudent in terms of my grades and such, but very uncomfortable whenforced to work in group assignments. 

Would you mind taking a look at the site that I mentioned toMyBunnyBoys ... www.assessment.com... and giving me your opinion of it when you have a freemoment? Also, if it's not too personal of a question, whatare you majoring in? My college majors English (undergrad)and Professional Writing (graduate) were natural expressions of mynature as I'm deeply introspective and spent a lot of my younger lifereading and now at this stage immersed in media. 

This has been a most delightful turn of events in this thread. Much food for thought.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 3, 2004)

Very interesting article on introversion:

http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200303/rauch


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 3, 2004)

Along with this, to make this topic relevant tothe topic of the thread ... ..., in _The Village_Lucius was a perfect example of an introvert (albeit a shyone); dont you agree?


----------



## m.e. (Aug 3, 2004)

Absolutely. He was frustrated by everyone'sattempts to get him to "come out of his shell", having no real interestin interacting with other people. Yet he does just fineone onone with people. Good insight.

~M


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 3, 2004)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Heh.Thank you, but no. I'm a college student, actually, but I hate notknowing the answer to just about anything, so I tend to be a bitobsessive about knowledge. Ask u8myhouse - I'msuch a geek .My idea of fun is learning about a subject that I previously had noknowledge in.






Hmmmm. Careful there m.e. You are in danger ofbecoming a modern day _Renaissance Man(Woman)_! As aformer teacher, I cannot tell you how refreshing it is to meet anyone,much less a younger person, with that kind of attitude. WhenI spoke of the joy of _knowing_ during my career, more often thannot I was subject to blank stares or derisive grimmaces from mystudents. So, so happy to learn there are still people likeyou out there.

Don't let my interjection throw this interesting thread into anotherdirecion, though. Just throwing out a compliment where Ithink it is due.

Buck


----------



## m.e. (Aug 3, 2004)

Why thank you, Buck, that is very nice of you.Of course, I must give credit where credit is due, andacknowledge my parents, for creating a home and learning environmentwhere their children had a drive and desire to constantly learn. I amconstantly appreciative of that, especially now that I am in college.

As far as that goes, I am currently undeclared, but am leaning towardsa major in photography. At the moment I am just enjoying taking avariety of classes.

BunnyMommy, I took the free test on that website, and my results wererather mixed. The "Interest in Job Content (those tasks you want toperform)" hit the nail right on the head. It was scary accurate:shock:. However the "Temperment for the Job" suggested I worked betterunder management, which isn't entirely true, as much prefer workingindependantly. But some of the insights further on in that sectionwere, again, remarkably accurate. And the rest of the topics were allvery reflective of me. Kind of makes you want to print it out and justgive it to people. So much easier than explaining yourself (that's anintrovert talking! hehehe)

I liked it, I thought it was very well rounded and did a good job ofpinpointing various areas of interest. Frankly, as a college student asyet undecided on a career, something like that might be nice, to figureout which job would fit my talents and personality. Thanks forthe link.

~M


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 4, 2004)

That was a good movie. 

Not as scary and spooky as I had hoped for, but I really enjoyed RonHoward's daughter's acting. She's very talented. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, I think that Dallas Bryce Howard has a longand successful acting career ahead of her. Two thumbs up...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 4, 2004)

Definitely, BunnyMommy. I didn't knowher name, but she definitely stole the show. Quite anaccomplishment when she's in the movie with William Hurt and S. Weaver.

-Carolyn


----------

